# spouse visa requirements and expediture



## ranaindia (Dec 15, 2014)

Dear all,
I want to know that my wife is post graduate and I want to apply for spouse visa what are the requirements and plz tell me in which field I take admission for her and total expenditure for that....


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

http://www.immi.gov.au/students/students/bringing_family/


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

And here are the costs...all this information can easily be found on the IMMI website..

Fees and charges for visas


----------



## ranaindia (Dec 15, 2014)

Sir my wife is post graduate in pun what do u prefer for ausstralia visit in which stream


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

ranaindia said:


> Sir my wife is post graduate in pun what do u prefer for ausstralia visit in which stream


I'm not a sir 

It depends what your parter is going to be doing. All of this information is available for you to view on the IMMI website.

Below are two student visas that your wife might qualify for depending on what post graduate study she is doing

Higher Education Sector visa (subclass 573)

Postgraduate Research Sector visa (subclass 574)

Both allow her to bring a partner and both will have the visa fees listed.


----------

